# Cold



## WasGeri (Dec 8, 2005)

Is it just me, or has it gone really chilly?

I wasn't cold today generally, but I can't get warm since getting home.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 8, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or has it gone really chilly?
> 
> I wasn't cold today generally, but I can't get warm since getting home.



Yes, it is rather cold.
Perhaps it's time for me to put my jumper on.


----------



## jugularvein (Dec 8, 2005)

i hate the cold and then hot you experience on the way home if you use public transport. really gets my ears burning....


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 8, 2005)

Sitting here in me coat 

I was in Tescos half an hour ago musing on whether the very under-dressed youngster behind me in the queue had been driven there - maybe she lived next door - my 50 yard walk was perfectly far enough to justify coat, scarf and hat ....

oh well .. musn't grumble 

[/OAP]


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 8, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> i hate the cold and then hot you experience on the way home if you use public transport. really gets my ears burning....



I walk to and from work, which enables to be hot and cold _at the same time._

Very odd.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 8, 2005)

http://weather.addresses.com/forecast/boring,or.html


----------



## rowan (Dec 8, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I was in Tescos half an hour ago musing on whether the very under-dressed youngster behind me in the queue had been driven there - maybe she lived next door - my 50 yard walk was perfectly far enough to justify coat, scarf and hat ....




I was out really early for doctors appointment this morning, freezing cold and wrapped up in fleeces, gloves etc and still shivering.

And then there's loads of kids on the way to school in shirtsleeves, some even rolled up, and not a coat or even a jumper in sight   

I refuse to believe they weren't cold, so do they think it makes them look hard or something? Kids, very strange creatures


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 9, 2005)

rowan said:
			
		

> I was out really early for doctors appointment this morning, freezing cold and wrapped up in fleeces, gloves etc and still shivering.
> 
> And then there's loads of kids on the way to school in shirtsleeves, some even rolled up, and not a coat or even a jumper in sight
> 
> I refuse to believe they weren't cold, so do they think it makes them look hard or something? Kids, very strange creatures



It's all relative of course ...so you are you actually experiencing winter down there on the Riviera ?   

In these parts the phenomenon is most readily observed of a weekend evening in the town centre. Are they determined to save the £1 in cloak room fees for that extra vodka mixer, do they plan to hit the dance floor running and have no time to queue, maybe they have already booked a minicab with a reliable service for the trip home ... I think we should be told  

[/Meldrew]

.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Dec 9, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or has it gone really chilly?
> 
> I wasn't cold today generally, but I can't get warm since getting home.


Nah, must be your thinnning blood, happens when you reach 40.
 
*goes back to see if anyone has voted for me*
*thinks about posting up a  cheating "vote for me" thread*


----------



## Shirl (Dec 9, 2005)

Put your new coat on.


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 9, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Put your new coat on.



She bought a coat last Saturday, whilst out with me.

She took it back on Sunday.

I have invested in a rather fetching "sporty" fleece, in a lovely blue colour. I like my new fleece so much, I'm buying it in a darker blue too


----------



## Iam (Dec 9, 2005)

It was cold enough today that I was wearing both my hoodie, and my new work fleece (replete with fetching LOUD lilac logo  ).

I don't normally feel the cold much.


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 9, 2005)

It wasn't cold today! I only wore a fleece.


----------



## Iam (Dec 9, 2005)

Aaah, but I'm a bloke with a cold, so extra weak and pathetic!


----------



## rowan (Dec 9, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> It's all relative of course ...so you are you actually experiencing winter down there on the Riviera ?



Didn't you see the news recently?  More Arctic than Riviera   

Problem now is that having that blast of severe winter weather so early it now feels that spring should be on it's way - then I remember that winter's only just started


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

Its bloody april and it's still cold


----------



## rowan (Apr 8, 2006)

Still getting a frost here most mornings


----------

